# Speedport W700V als Brücke oder Repeater nutzen



## TheNeon26 (30. Oktober 2011)

*Speedport W700V als Brücke oder Repeater nutzen*

Hallo Leute ich würde gerne meinen W700V hinter meinen W921V schalten um ihn als Brücke zu benutzen und
mit dem W700V W-Lan auszustrahlen.
Aber wie soll ich dass machen 

Weitere Fragen bitte einfach schreiben.


----------



## TheNeon26 (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Speedport W700V als Brücke oder Repeater nutzen*

Sorry hab ausversehen 700 geschrieben


----------



## Heretic (1. November 2011)

*AW: Speedport W700V als Brücke oder Repeater nutzen*

Da sich hier keiner meldet , versuche ich mich mal dran , dir eine Lösung anzubieten.

Ich kenne mich nicht so gut mit den Telekom dingern aus daher müsstest du uns einmal sagen ob folgendes geht:

Normal sind Router so eingestellt , das sie mittels eingegebenen Daten sich selbst ins Internet einwählen. 
(Gegenteil wäre die Einstellung als Modem [Gateway] das sich jedes Endbenutzer Gerät an dem Router selbsteinwählen müsste)

Daher müsstest du versuchen den WLAN Router so umzustellen , das er sich nicht einwählt sondern nur das Internet weiterleitet.

Wenn das nicht geht. Müsstest du den Umgekehrten weg gehen. Und bei deinem Normalen Aktuellen Router versuchen von Einwahl auf "Modem umzustellen".
Dann leitet der Router nur das Inet weiter und jeder der an diesem Router angeschlossen ist muss sich selbstständig einwählen. Was ja dann der WLAN Router schaffen sollte. Und das Inet ausstrahlen kann wie du das möchtest.

Sind beide wege mit der Telekom version dieser Router nicht möglich , gibt es keine Möglichkeit dein Vorhaben zu realisieren. Dann wärst du gezwungen dir einen Router zu kaufen der nicht Firmen gebunden ist . Diese können eigendlich so gut wie alle an einem LAN netzwerk angeschlossen werden und das Internet ohne einwahl weiterleiten.

Ich hoffe du kommst trotzdem mit deinem Projekt weiter.

mfg Heretic


----------



## TheNeon26 (1. November 2011)

*AW: Speedport W700V als Brücke oder Repeater nutzen*

Vielen Dank dass du geantwortet hast und mir helfen möchtest.
Ich werde versuchen was du geschrieben hast.


----------



## Verminaard (2. November 2011)

*AW: Speedport W700V als Brücke oder Repeater nutzen*

Morgen,

ich habe soetwas aenhliches bei mir laufen.
Infos dafuer findet man im Netz.
Hier, oder hier. Gibt noch ein paar Andere die das gleiche vorhatten. Bisschen googeln 

Wichtig ist nur das du das 700V, welches du als Accesspoint verwenden willst, vorher via Netzwerkkabel am Rechner anschliessen musst.
Das 700V dann richtig konfigurieren (auf Werkseinstellung zuruecksetzten, DHCP aus, etc etc siehe Links), danach den entgueltigen Aufbau machen
und gegebenenfalls das 921V konfigurieren.

Ich habe das 700V bei mir hinter einem anderen 701V als Router bzw Switch geschaltet um den Medienreciver, Fernseher und PS3 ins Netzwerk einbinden zu koennen.
W-Lan habe ich dort deaktiviert.

Hoffe das kann dir irgendwie helfen.

mfG
V.


----------



## TheNeon26 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Speedport W700V als Brücke oder Repeater nutzen*

Es hat funktionier ich habe die IP ADRESSE des Routers geändert dann funktionierte er.


----------



## Crymes (7. November 2011)

Mit so einer Konstellation hab ich mir im Klassenzimmer Internetzugang verschafft


----------

